# a Flask



## jiris

I need to know the word for "flask" (the kind that you drink hard liquor out of). 

The dictionary has three entries –– 
fiola, üvegcse, laposüveg

Which is the one I need?


----------



## gorilla

You need "laposüveg" (lit. flat bottle) and it can also be called "flaska" (pronounced in the Hungarian way, with 'sh' sound).
(In such cases it's useful to do a Google image search for the words)


----------



## jiris

gorilla said:


> (In such cases it's useful to do a Google image search for the words)



That's a good idea I'm surprised I haven't thought of it. Thanks


----------



## Gróf Andrássy

I am surprised nobody mentioned my grandfather's favourite word for it: butykos. 
If you want to use real Hungarian words, there's a chance.

But be careful to put only good pálinka in it, this is how it should be used.


----------

